# BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?



## Bensen (28. Januar 2015)

*BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am Wochenende meinen Rechner mit einer GTX 970 (Asus Strix) aufgerüstet. Zuvor hatte ich eine GTX 470 (Referenz von Gainward). Bisher konnte ich zwei Spiele antesten.

Bioshock: Infinite - Burial at the Sea 1: Das Spiel lief die ersten Level sehr gut. Jetzt bin ich an einer Stelle angelangt, an der ein neuer Levelabschnitt geladen wird. Ein Knopf muss gedrückt werden und ein Portal dreht sich längere Zeit bis es sich irgendwann öffnet. Das öffnen selbst sehe ich nicht mehr, da mein Rechner vorher abstürzt. Das äußert sich so, dass er komplett ausgeht und die Power-LED blinkt. Ich muss ihn am Kippschalter am Netzteil ausschalten, um ihn danach wieder einschalten zu können.

Assassin's Creed: Black Flag: Hier komme ich gar nicht erst zum Spielen. Sobald der erste Level geladen ist, stürzt der Rechner wieder ab. Die ingame Grafik wird wenige Sekunden angezeigt. Das Absturzverhalten ist identisch wie oben.

In einem zweiten versuch habe ich die Grafikkarte per MSI Afterburner untertaktet. Ich habe alle Regler nach ganz links geschoben. Das bedeutet Powertarget auf 66 %, GPU und Speicher auf -500 MHz. Wenn ich nun Spiele gibt es keine Probleme und der Rechner stürzt nicht ab.

Ich vermute nun, dass mein Netzteil (BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W) zu schwach ist, was ich jedoch sehr merkwürdig finde, da es die durstigere GTX 470 immer ausreichend versorgen konnte. Laut PCGH verbraucht eine GTX 470 in Spielen 180 Watt und die GTX 970 165 Watt. Daher sollte die Leistung des Netzteils doch eigentlich ausreichen. Die GTX 970 habe ich mit einem Adapter von 8 Pin auf 2x 6 Pin angeschlossen. Ich habe extra diesen Adapter gewählt, damit die 150 Watt aus der PCIe Spezifikation eingehalten werden.

Hier noch mein System:

AMD Phenom II X6 1055t - OC 3250 MHz, NB 2500 MHz, 1,2 Volt
Asus GTX 970 Strix
MSI 870A-G54
Prolimatech Megahalems mit BeQuiet SilentWings USC
G.Skill RipJaws 2x2GB DDR3-1333 7-7-7-21
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W
Crucial M4 128 GB
Seagate 7200.14 3 TB
Samsung SH-S182D
Asus Xonar D2X

Mir ist bewusst, dass die Leistung der 12 Volt Schienen bei meinem Netzteil nicht optimal ist. Bevor ich mir nur ein neues Netzteil anschaffe, würde ich gerne eure Meinung dazu hören.


----------



## Gysi1901 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Ich nehme an, dass das Netzteil älter als fünf Jahre ist. Nehme ich richtig? Wenn ja -- schnell weg damit!


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Denke mal, dass die Caps im NT mürbe sind und die GTX 970 durch ihre 350W Peaks die Sekundärcaps so leernuckelt, dass der Rechner abstürzt


----------



## beren2707 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Das P6 530W hat mittlerweile ~9 Jahre auf dem Buckel, es ist nicht für die Anforderungen aktueller High-End-Modelle ausgelegt. Selbst wenn es keine Probleme gäbe, würde ich mit diesem Netzteil niemals eine aktuelle Karte betreiben. Angesichts der Probleme empfehle ich dringend ein neues Netzteil, bspw. ein E10 500W.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*



Bensen schrieb:


> Bevor ich mir nur ein neues Netzteil anschaffe, würde ich gerne eure Meinung dazu hören.



Netzteil wegwerfen und ein neues kaufen.

Lies hier mal.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...test-teil-4-quiet-dark-power-pro-p6-600w.html


----------



## Bensen (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Super klasse! Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Dann hat sich mein Verdacht ja bestätigt. Das Netzteil habe ich zusammen mit einem Conroe System gekauft und dürfte daher im Frühjahr tatsächlich 9 Jahre alt werden. In dem Fall kann man sich dann wohl doch mal ein neues gönnen. Ich war schon immer froh, dass es die bisherigen Aufrüstaktionen ohne Probleme mitgemacht hat.

Ich werde mir dann vermutlich das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt anschaffen.

Nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## Bensen (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Was ich noch vergessen habe:

3DMark und Unigine Valley liefen problemlos durch. Hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür?


----------



## eXquisite (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Einmal nachdenken bitte, warum stürzt dein Rechner ab? Das Netzteil wurde auf damalige Komponenten abgestimmt, diese hatten Vollast und Idle. Deine neue Grafikkarte schaltet binnen wenigen Sekunden zwischen 1 und 1400 Mhz hin und her und ändert dementsprechend die Spannung -> das NT kommt nicht mit.
Im 3D Mark hast du eine gleichbleibende Last wie es früher der Fall war -> kein Problem.


----------



## Bensen (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Das ergibt Sinn. Danke!


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass das Netzteil älter als fünf Jahre ist. Nehme ich richtig? Wenn ja -- schnell weg damit!


Seit 2005-2006 aufm Markt, der Eimer...
Made by Topower mit Jenpo Caps...

Also ja, das Teil sollte entsorgt werden und NICHT mehr benutzt werden...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Ein neues NT wäre gut, mit dem P10 550W hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen.


----------



## NuVirus (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Jo der Test von meinem alten P6 600W (eigl 530W gekauft ) ist ja schon verlinkt worden, chiller wollte es ja nicht einmal mehr mit seinem Testsystem betreiben aus Angst vor einem defekt.

Das P10 550W ist schon das beste für ne Single GPU aktuell, wenn du etwas sparen willst ist das E10 500W das richtige.


----------



## Bensen (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Das P10 550W ist schon das beste für ne Single GPU aktuell, wenn du etwas sparen willst ist das E10 500W das richtige.



Genau! Und ich nehme lieber das Beste, als zu sparen. 

Gestern habe ich es übrigens eingebaut. Jetzt läuft das System wieder so, wie es sein sollte. Bisher habe ich nur Assassin's Creed: Black Flag getestet, dafür aber auch schon erste Übertaktungsversuche der GTX 970 gestartet. 1500+ MHz sollten drin sein. Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl!


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Hast du die Karte an einer oder an zwei Rails angeschlossen?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

@eXquisite
Würde es in so einem Fall helfen, den Takt und die Spannung zu fixieren?
Dann müsste das Netzteil nicht mit ständig extrem schwankenden Anforderungen zurecht kommen.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Das Netzteil ist wahrscheinlich schon ausgelaufen so alt ist das Ding, wäre es von 2010 würde es helfen.


----------



## Bensen (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du die Karte an einer oder an zwei Rails angeschlossen?



Nur an einer. Geht offiziell ja gar nicht anders, da die Karte nur einen 8 Pin Anschluss hat. Mit 300 Watt sollte die Rail doch ausreichend dimensioniert sein oder? Oder soll ich lieber wieder den 2x 6 Pin Adapater verwenden? Selbst dann würden vom Netzteil die Anschlusskabel von derselben Rail kommen. Für zwei Rails müsste ich dann zwei PCIe Kabel mit jeweils 2x 6+2 Pin ans Netzteil anschließen und dann jeweils ein 6+2 Pin pro Anschlusskabel in den Adapter stecken, der wiederrum in die Grafikkarte gesteckt wird. Dann bleiben zwei 6+2 Pin Kabel übrig. Ist das wirklich nötig? Schließlich scheint es nicht so vorgesehen zu sein.


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Das passt schon, so viel zieht die GTX 970 nun auch nicht  Falls du jedoch mal ein Multi-GPU System planst, solltest du die zweite Karte an die andere Rail anschließen.


----------



## micsterni14 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du die Karte an einer oder an zwei Rails angeschlossen?



DAS ist jetzt mal interessant und spannend Was kann man denn da falsch machen?


----------



## NuVirus (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Beim P10 550W hat ein 1 PCIe Stromkabel 2 PCIe Anschlüsse für Grafikkarten zusammen an einem Kabel - wenn man jetzt diese beiden in die Grafikkarte steckt braucht man kein 2. Kabel aber nutzt nur 1 Rail.

Ideal ist es 2 Kabel anzustecken um beide ´Rails zu nutzen und dann von jedem Kabel je einen Stecker aber dann hängen halt 2 PCIe Anschlüsse sinnlos rum - das P10 550W ist halt schon für 2 Grafikkarten ausgelegt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*



Bensen schrieb:


> Nur an einer. Geht offiziell ja gar nicht anders, da die Karte nur einen 8 Pin Anschluss hat.



Ach so. du hast die Asus Strix. Dann kannst du sie nur an einer Rail anschließen.



micsterni14 schrieb:


> DAS ist jetzt mal interessant und spannend Was kann man denn da falsch machen?



Indem man keine Asus Strix kauft und den Unsinn den Asus macht nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Bensen (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Indem man keine Asus Strix kauft und den Unsinn den Asus macht nicht unterstützt.


Ich bin mit meiner Strix sehr zufrieden, aber ich verstehe, was du meinst.  Ich lasse das mit den Anschlüssen jetzt so.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Ich habe nichts gegen die Strix. 
Ich habe nur was dagegen dass Asus bei der 970er Strix nur einen 8 Pin verbaut und bei der 980er Strix 1x6 und 1x8 Pin.
Kostet nur ein paar Cent auch die 970er mit 1x6 und 1x8 Pin zu versorgen und so die Leistungsaufnahme auf mehrere Rails verteilen.
Keine Ahnung was sich Asus dabei gedacht hat.


----------



## _chiller_ (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Asus hat auf die Netzteilhersteller wie Corsair reagiert die bei den 450W-Modellen nur einen PCI-E Stromstecker verbauen und beim 550W-Modell zwei. Würde bei der 970er Also zwei 6 Pin-Stromanschlüsse verbaut sein, würden die Käufer der 450W-Netzteile in die Röhre schauen oder mit Adaptern rumbasteln.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was sich Asus dabei gedacht hat.


Dass es gerade im billig Bereich mehr Netzteile gibt, die einen 8pin PCIe Anschluss haben, aber keine 2x 6pin.

Zum Bleistift:
CS Seriesâ„¢ Modular CS450M â€“ 450 Watt 80 PLUSÂ® Gold-zertifiziertes NetzgerÃ¤t


----------



## eXquisite (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Wobei nach den Fragwürdigen Bestückungen der CS Testsamples hier im Forum würde ich auch die Dinger nicht mehr kaufen wollen, zudem ist der Preis ungerechtfertigt.


----------



## NuVirus (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Es geht aber um Leute die bereits ein solches Netzteil haben. 

Könnte man sofern es läuft eigl ein Be L7 430W von Anfang 2010 mit der 970 Strix betreiben - auch nur 1 8-Pin Stromanschluss - meine Windforce 670  hat es mit Adapter beim testen geschafft. 
Nur als Info es interessiert mich einfach wirklich vor habe ich das nicht xD


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Gut, dann schmeiß ich einfach mal die 400W Versionen von Straight Power E7 und E8 in den Raum. Auch hier gab es nur einen PCie Anschluss.
Zwei gab es AFAIR ab 450W.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Asus hat auf die Netzteilhersteller wie Corsair reagiert die bei den 450W-Modellen nur einen PCI-E Stromstecker verbauen und beim 550W-Modell zwei. Würde bei der 970er Also zwei 6 Pin-Stromanschlüsse verbaut sein, würden die Käufer der 450W-Netzteile in die Röhre schauen oder mit Adaptern rumbasteln.



Hat Corsair Asus Geld gegeben oder was willst du damit andeuten?


----------



## _chiller_ (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat Corsair Asus Geld gegeben oder was willst du damit andeuten?


Nein, eher genau das was Stefan dort erklärt hat. ASUS hat sich die Problematik zu Nutze gemacht und den Potentiellen Kundenkreis erweitert, indem sie nur einen Stromanschluss verbauen.


----------



## micsterni14 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*

Also soll ich auf Multirail umstecken?


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W zu schwach für GTX 970 und Phenom II X6?*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Nein, eher genau das was Stefan dort erklärt hat. ASUS hat sich die Problematik zu Nutze gemacht und den Potentiellen Kundenkreis erweitert, indem sie nur einen Stromanschluss verbauen.



Asus hat also auf den US Markt regiert, weil Corsair dort Marktührer ist und man passt sich dem Marktführer an anstatt es so zu machen wie es richtig gehört. 
Ein weiterer Grund keine 970 Strix zu kaufen.
Nur wenn man sie nicht kauft wird Asus begreifen dass das beschissen ist, was sie machen.


----------

